# Brassen (Brachsen)



## brandungsteufel (27. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen,

da ich regelmäßig am Rhein große Brassen fange (am Samstag eine 55 cm die zweite 62 cm) wollte ich mal wissen ob diese genauso wenig verzehrbar sind wie die kleineren Exemplare.

Kann man irgendetwas anderes als Fischfrikadellen daraus machen?

Ein Freund hat mit erzählt man könnte sie räuchern!??

MFG


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen (Brachsen)*

Hi,

du kannst die Brassen räuchern (schmeckt sehr gut) oder auch Fischfrikadellen draus machen. Für die Frikadellen den Fisch "ankochen" und das Fleisch mit der Gabel von den Gräten holen. Haben zwar viel Gräten die Viecher aber es lohnt sich. Die Goldfarbigen schmecken besser als die Silberfarbigen (meine Meinung, kann auch Einbildung sein  )

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## brandungsteufel (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen (Brachsen)*

Ja werde das mit dem Räuchern mal testen. Bin schon gespannt ob die wirklich schmecken. 
Danke für den Tipp.

MFG


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen (Brachsen)*

Das kann man neben Räuchern (geräuchert schmeckt Brasse wirklich prima) und Fischfrikadellen auch noch aus Brassen machen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40459&highlight=Sahnebrasse

Ausserdem kann man sie auch prima in eine Lake einlegen und dann im ganzen im Ofen machen. Die Brasse hierfür auf eine Tasse stellen (damit sie steht) und immer mal wieder mit Öl bestreichen.


----------

